# Onkyo 805 and Apple TV zone 2 set up



## JAKE 2544 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm trying to use my zone 2 outside speakers to play either Apple TV radio or pandora using Apple TV on my tx-sr805 but can't get it to play . It works fine on zone 1, I'm using aux1 on the receiver for Apple TV. Zone 2 works fine on the tuner but when I switch to aux1 nothing. The user manual for the receiver says only analog input sources are output by zone 2 so does this mean the Apple TV won't work on zone 2? And is my only option for outside music on zone 2 the tuner / fm radio. Thanks for any info and help.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Not at all ... You need a DIGITAL to ANALOG CONVERTER ...easily had from Radio Shack or FRY's 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12075975



This is the one we use in all our installations and it works like a champ

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Audio-Analog-Converter/dp/B0013LWK3A/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1367712540&sr=1-3&keywords=digital+to+analog+audio+converter

If you need help setting it up just PM me...but its very simple to use...


----------

